# Codename 47 goes too Fast



## Vroom (May 13, 2006)

Does anyone have a solution to Hitman: Codename 47 running too fast? The game is excellent, but it runs incredibly fast, and IOI and Eidos have stated they won't release patches for it. The game isn't designed to run with XP, and Compatibility Mode fails to do anything. If there's a slowdown utility or something that'll help, it'd be awesome.

Here're my specs:

HP dv1430us Laptop

1.73 GHz Intel Pentium M
1024 GB RAM
Intel Integrated Graphics (Graphics isn't going to be a problem)


-Vroom


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Its possible that your machine is too fast for the game to run in normal speed. I did see some patches on gamespot's site, but you need to register.


----------



## Vroom (May 13, 2006)

Neither of those patches affect the speed issue. I'm pretty sure that it's my PC being too fast for it. Unfortunately, it's not like the old SCI games where you could fix it by adjusting some of the code.



-Vroom


----------



## Goku (May 17, 2007)

Wait,I have a fix.Change your Username.It's Vroom and therefore it is going fast.HAHAHAHA.....Just kidding.Please don't take it wrong.I think this will fix the problem. First,add the line "enableconsole 1" to the hitman.ini file in the hitman folder(C:\Program Files\Eidos Interactive\IO Interactive\Hitman-Codename 47).Now start the game and start a playing a level.Press the "~" key to open the console.Type ip_timemultiplier 1 to set the speed to normal.Hope this works for you.Good Luck.


----------



## Vroom (May 13, 2006)

Oh, wow, aren't we clever?  Honestly, ever read Hitchhiker's Guide to The Galaxy?

As for that time multiplier cheat, it works, but it means that the cutscenes and such are still screwed up. Meh. Besides, I'd rather find an actual solution and not cheat my way out of it. I guess I could always buy a new hard drive for my old 98, that's got specs that'll work with it.



-Vroom


----------

